# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  πόσες ώρες τη μέρα κοιμάστε?

## iwanna25

επειδη λογω της καταθλιψης μου και της οριακης μου διαταραχης περναω κατα καιρους περιοδους μεγαλης αυπνιας(max 5 hours per day) αλλα και περιοδους ακομη μεγαλυτερης υπερυπνίας(10+ hours per day) θα θελα την αποψη σας επι του θέματος:)
εσεις κατα μεσο ορο ποσες ωρες τη μερα τις περνατε στην αγκαλια του μορφέα?:)

----------


## raphsssodos

όταν είμαι καλά 7-8 ώρες

----------


## Wondering

χμμμμ, κάποιες φορές μπορώ να μέινω ξύπνια 2 μέρες, κάποιες άλλες πάλι κοιμάμαι πάνω απο 10 ώρες χωρις όμως να ξεκουράζομαι πραγματικά, σπάνια να κοιμηθώ σαν κανονικός άνθρωπος...΄:(

----------


## Dalia

Κι εγώ υπάρχουν φορές που κοιμάμαι 3-4 ώρες μόνο και άλλες φορές που κοιμάμαι 9-10 ώρες και πάλι δεν μου φτάνει.Αλλά συνήθως είναι πρωινές ώρες αυτές που κοιμάμαι γιατί το βράδυ έχω αυπνίες και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.Και νιώθω συνέχεια κουρασμένη,όσες ώρες και να κοιμηθώ. :(

----------


## ROULA

6 με 7 το πολυ κουκλα μου και δυστυχως μη ωφελιμες....

----------


## deleted_member

4 με 5 ωρες το πολυ την ημερα
καθε μερα εκτος σουκου που φτανω τις 7

τον τελευταιο καιρο,χωρις να ξεκουραζομαι κι εγω καθολου

----------


## liberchild

8 ωρες

----------


## τι-ποτέ

den έχω ποτέ φανερές τουλάχιστον αυπνίες. κοιμάμαι γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα, ΄΄οχι πάντα, πάντως συνήθως, και ξυπνώ τώρα πια γύρω στις 6...
καμιά φορά και πιο αργά.
όταν είμαι στεναχωρημένη θέλω να κοιμάμαι, και κοιμάμαι για να μη σκέπτομαι...

----------


## raphsssodos

ή το χεις ή δεν το χεις...
http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=136556

----------


## iwanna25

ραψωδε μου μαλλον εγω ανηκω στην κατηγορια που εχει \"μακρά εκδοχή του γονιδίου PER3\" (βαση του παραπανω αρθρου):P

----------


## Kassi

Δικιά μου χτυπάς φλέβα πόνου αυτή τη στιγμή.Το πιο πονεμένο μου ζήτημα.Δεν νομίζω ότι η οριακότητα φέρνει διαταραχές στον ύπνο όσο η κατάθλιψη και τα χάπια.Έχω κλείσει 14ωρα αν σου λέει κάτι αυτό.Μέρες στις οποίες να ξενυχτάω και να μην μπορώ να πάω να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια,όπως τώρα καλή ώρα και να κοιμάμαι από τις 7 το πρωί μέχρι τις 18 το απόγευμα.Χτες καλή ώρα!Μια χαρά χάλια.Κάνουν και τα χαπάκια τους τη δουλειά τους να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο.

----------


## Adzik

..εγω σαν καποια απο πανω παιδια.... εχω φοβερη υπνηλια τα πρωινα ...κατα προτημηση και οταν μπορω κοιμαμαι και μεχρι τησ 12 ... το βραδυ παλι....εχω αιπνιες συχνα...ξυπναω 2-3 φωρεσ κατα την διαρκεια τησ νυχτασ και ξανακοιμαμαι αμεσωσ...
αλλα γενικα θελω να κομαμαι πολυ....συχνα οταν δεν ειμαι καλα...δεν μπορω ..δεν θελω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι..θελω να κοιμαμαι 2 μερεσ...

----------


## Helena

γύρω στις έξι καθημερινές..σ/κ οκτώ και ..για αναπλήρωση :P
βασικά το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα μου είναι το πρωινό ξύπνημα αλλά συνηθίζω σιγά σιγά..

----------


## moreira

Εγώ δεν έχω μέσο όρο. Παθαίνω τα ίδια με τον θεματοθέτη.
Λόγω άγχους και κατάθλιψης, άλλες φορές κοιμάμαι 3-4 ώρες κι άλλες 14 (τα σ/κ και στις αργίες δηλαδή).

----------


## olga_soul

.........χμ κοιμάμαι 2 το βράδυ και ξυπνάω 7.30 το πρωί για δουλειά.......... Κάθε μέρα!!!!!:)

----------


## maria210800

υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις που ο οργανισμος μου φερεται και αντιδρα διαφορετικα αλλοτε κοιμαμαι 3 ωρες αλλοτε καθολου και αλλοτε παρα μα παρα πολλες.συνηθως αμα θελω να ξεχασω η ειμαι στεναχωρεμενη μπορει η να μην κοιμηθω καθολου η να κοιμηθω και 12 ωρες

----------


## diti

Εγώ παλιά είχα τρελές αϋπνίες, δεν κοιμόμουν όλη νύχτα (έκανα χίλιαδυο, διάβαζα, έγραφα, άκουγα μουσική κτλ) και συνέχιζα κανονικά την επόμενη μέρα χωρίς να κοιμηθώ, ευτυχώς το ξεπέρασα και τα τελευταία χρόνια κοιμάμαι φυσιολογικά, τουλάχιστον 8 ώρες ;) αν και χτες έπαθα κάτι πάράξενο, ενώ νύσταζα πολύ, ΟΛΗ νύχτα στριφογύριζα και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ με τίποτα, δεν βολευόμουν, ένιωθα ένα βάρος, χωρίς να έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο ένιωθα ότι ανησυχώ έντονα και όταν κοιμήθηκα λίγο έβλεπα εφιάλτες :( 

Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με έντονο άγχος που υποβόσκει...

----------


## LOSTRE

Εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω έντονο πρόβλημα δαταραγμένου ύπνου...Κοιμάμαι συνήθως κατά τις 4 και ξυπνάω στις 1 ¨η κοιμάμαι κατα τις 12-1 και ξυπνάω στις 3-4 και μετά κοιμάμαι κατα τις 1 το μεσημερι για 2 ώρες περίπου.Πολύ εκνευριστικό και κουραστικό!

----------


## raphsssodos

ενώ πριν κοιμόσουν πότε;

----------


## Τίνα

5-6 ώρες τις καθημερινές , 8-9 τα σ/κ

----------


## Τίνα

..εκτος αν με πιάσει αυπνια, οπότε οι 5-6 μπορεί να γίνουν 1-2!! (επειδη ξυπνάω πάντα 7, τις καθημερινες, λογω παιδιών και δουλειάς.)

----------


## LOSTRE

Ναι ,πριν κοιμόμουν καμια 6-7 ώρες συνεχομενες το βράδυ...

----------


## emily:)

κοιμαμαι παρα πολυ....10 ωρες...ΚΑΙ μπορει και να κοιμηθω ενα δυωρο το μεσημερι.Αλλα αυτο ισως συμβαινει γιατι μια ζωη εχω πολυ ενεργεια...Παρα πολυ.Αφου να φανταστειτε μου λενε οι φιλοι μου\"οπως εισαι εσυ χαρουμενη και ολη μερα στην τσιτα δεν θα ειμασταν εμεις ουτε αν περναμε ναρκωτικα\".Για αυτο κοιμαμαι.

Οσο για αυπνιες τις πρωτες μερες που ημουν πολυ ευτυχισμενη για ενα θεμα και θυμομουν στιγμες και η καρδια μου χτυπουσε σαν τρελη...!!!ααααααααχ!!!!

----------


## Alkmeon

....συνολικως κανενα 8ωρο!

----------


## keep_walking

κανα 8αρακι και εγω.

----------


## demetrios38

7 ωρες το βραδυ και 2 το μεσημερι

----------

